# Catalpa Worms and Shellcrackers



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

A few years ago, I took an older fellow to my "secret spot" to catch shellcrackers. One of his employees had hooked him up with a bunch of catalpa worms, and told me that he had the bait situation covered. Just to be safe, I brought along a couple of boxes of wigglers.

After setting up, we both baited with catalpa worms (he insisted) and commenced to catch zero shellcrackers. We managed a half dozen bluegills and a couple of squealer channel cats, but still no 'crackers. He made the comment that he didn't think much of my shellcracker spot, and insisted we go looking elsewhere. I was bumfuzzled as to why we weren't getting the crackers, and told him I was gonna try a wiggler before we pulled anchor.

Well, that did it! Game on! After I caught 6 slab shellcrackers in rapid succession, he changed to wigglers and we slayed them - still throwing in the same spot as before.

Can any of you guys ever remember FOR SURE if you've ever caught a shellcracker on catalpa worms?


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes, was introduced to the Catawba(I think both is correct) worm from my grandpa and the bite is hit or miss, just like anything else.... we have caught them on those when they would bite nothing else... but we always carried wigglers as well....


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

I always had good luck with the crappie on Catawba worms... we have a tree at the hunting camp that when yu can start pickin em off there... it's time to go crappie fishin


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Bluegills Catawba worms YES! has been my experience. Shellcracker not so much on Catawba. Same with crickets by the way.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

While my observation certainly wasn't scientific, I thought it was odd that we caught no shellcrackers on the catalpas, yet proved they were there by changing to wigglers.

Thinking back through the years, I can't FOR CERTAIN remember ever catching one on catalpas.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Catalpas are bluegill and catfish bait. Proper technique involves pinching off the head, then gently inserting the point of the hook into the anus (of the worm) and with gentle pressure turn the worm completely inside out wrapping him around the bend of the hook and back up the shank. This method will catch double the fish as opposed to just sticking a hook in one. 
Can't say I have ever caught a shellcracker on one and have a hard time believing any self respecting crappie would eat one unless it was an accident - ever!
Shell crackers require good old blountstown earthworms


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Catching shellcrackers on catalpa worms is like catching crappie on crickets. It happens but not often at least for me.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> Catalpas are bluegill and catfish bait. Proper technique involves pinching off the head, then gently inserting the point of the hook into the anus (of the worm) and with gentle pressure turn the worm completely inside out wrapping him around the bend of the hook and back up the shank. This method will catch double the fish as opposed to just sticking a hook in one.
> Can't say I have ever caught a shellcracker on one and have a hard time believing any self respecting crappie would eat one unless it was an accident - ever!
> Shell crackers require good old blountstown earthworms


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------YES Sir ! Earthworms are the magic for Shellcrackers.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Earthworms for shellcrackers on bottom all day, catalpa worms are better for channel cats IMO...


----------



## RippinLips14 (Aug 10, 2014)

We have always tight lined directly on the bottom as long as I can remember if we are bream fishing for a meal. Now if we are out hunting catfish bait we usually fish corks shallow around stump knocker territory to speed up the process with crickets and catch plenty of stumpknockers, bluegills and redbreast. As far as crackers on catalpa worms, I can't remember ever catching one. Earthworms and very occasionally we get one on a cricket. Biggest cracker I've got out of yellow river actually came on a cricket (13 inches). We have caught EVERYTHING else including a few 2-3 pound bass on catalpas and I agree about turning them inside out it really makes a difference. We usually use a toothpick.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

My fishing partner caught a shellcracker this morning on the Yellow River with a catalpa. Nice keeper.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

fishwalton said:


> My fishing partner caught a shellcracker this morning on the Yellow River with a catalpa. Nice keeper.


Yeah, I saw that in your report on Miller's Bluff and made a smart alec comment. At least I know it DOES happen. I wouldn't want to target shellcrackers with only catalpas as bait.


----------

